# tête de fêtard



## Minelli

Salve a tutti, 

qualcuno può confermarmi  se la traduzione corretta di *tête de fêtard* è "spirito festaiolo"? Il contesto è il seguente: uno studente torna a casa dopo una notte di bagordi in cui ha festeggiato il superamento dell'esame. Viene visto rientrare a casa il mattino successivo piuttosto provato dalla notte (il giovane si è addormentato in un campo dopo essersi ubriacato):

"je vous ai vu passer dans la cour avec* votre tête de fêtard*… Dois-je en déduire que vous avez été reçu?"

Grazie mille 

Minelli


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Minelli,
La "tête de fêtard" è l'aspetto tipico della faccia di chi ha i postumi di una sbornia. Adesso puoi trovare come si potrebbe dire in maniera più concisa


----------



## Minelli

Grazie mille!


----------



## matoupaschat

Dimenticavo di dire che *m'interessa sapere come lo diresti.
*


----------



## Minelli

Ciao Matou,

ho paura che in italiano non esista una parola che esprima lo stesso concetto di "tete de fetard" e quindi che faccia riferimento all'aspetto di chi ha i postumi della sbornia. Nel linguaggio familiare si direbbe "doposbornia/doposbronza" ma ancora queste parole niente dicono sull'aspetto di chi si è ubriacato. Quindi credo che ricorrerò a una parafrasi del tipo:"...vi ho visto passare nel cortile (avec votre tete de fetard) con l'espressione stravolta di chi si è preso una bella sbornia/ con la tipica faccia/espressione del doposbornia/doposbronza. Vediamo se mi viene in mente un'alternativa migliore.
Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

Va bene così, neanche in francese avevo mai letto prima "une tête de fêtard", la parola "fêtard" sola, sì certo.
Grazie!


----------

